
Christian Drosten: “We Have to Bring Down the Number of Cases Now.” - Tomte
https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/christian-drosten-coronavirus-pandemic-germany-virologist-charite
======
moasda
Christian Drosten`s podcast is the most authentic and a very compact source of
information about the new Corona virus and the situation in Germany in my
opinion:
[https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/podcast4684.html](https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/podcast4684.html)

